# 2010 Winebago View house battery charging problem



## DougS (Feb 17, 2015)

I recently purchased a 2010 Winebago View 24j. It has an annoying issue with the house batteries. They don't charge from the engine. They do charge from generator or land line. Not much of an issue when the weather is warm but when it is cold, the heater fan running all night will run the batteries dead. I'm not sure the batteries also don't need replacing but they are less than a year old. But TV, water, lights and furnace fan and I woke up cold with no power and had to start the engine. It was 3 am so we just stated driving again.

I have checked and there is no charge going to the house batteries when the engine is running. I checked all the fuses and tried to read and understand the wiring diagram but don't really understand the system yet. I assume that there is a relay or switch that switches from land line/generator to alternator because something would get fried if both systems were pushing against each other.. both trying to charge the batteries...

I see there are solenoids under the passenger's seat and one is activated by the BOOST switch on the dash (made to use house batteries to start engine for emergencies I guess). I am thinking the other has something to do with changing where the charging comes from but don't know for sure. I called Winebago and the tech sort of down talked me and wasn't very helpful.. Like I should just take it to a dealer... So in frustration I called my closest local dealer, 70 miles away and their tech had no idea...

Do any of you know anything about this model's battery wiring and how the charging system is set up?

I am not exactly new to RVs but new to motor homes.

Thanks

Doug S


----------



## DougS (Apr 6, 2015)

Well, I finally figured it out, it was a solenoid that connects the house batteries to the chassis battery. When the engine is running the solenoid is closed and all three batteries are in parallel. When the engine is off, the batteries are isolated.  Seems simple but it took me a while to get someone to explain it to me.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this with us Doug.  There are so many different types and I know some do not charge house batts from engine.  Mine does so should have know about the sol but was affraid you would ask "where it was"  LOl.  glad you found the problem


----------

